# Deformed flower?



## Doug (Oct 24, 2007)

Today my henryanum opened but without a lip {pouch} All other parts including the staminode look good. It's a first bloom, single growth from a cross that has been on a couple of the vendors lists recently. Is this genetics or culture at work here? What can I expect next year from it's second growth which has already started? 
Thanks...


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 24, 2007)

I think it is not that unusual to have a first bloom a bit deformed, even pouchless. Wait until it blooms again...


----------



## paphreek (Oct 24, 2007)

I've had flowers bloom pouchless on the first go 'round. They usually have one on the next bloom.


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 25, 2007)

It happens - give it another chance!


----------

